# Changing joystick on John Deere 6430 Premium



## Krosche (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello,

I have a question how to change a stick for front hydraulic. I allready have a stick for a snow plow with one button. 
Now I would like to install a new one (https://www.ebay.com/itm/Joystick-N...ung-Steuerventil-Frontlader-Neu-/153669872172). Does any one know if the cables under neath can stay the same?
The photos of old one















Thanks for your help,
Krosche


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

You can likely change the h as ndle without changing the lower actuation portion. That's what you are going to want to do. You don't know if the throw on the new would be the same as the old, but r the direction. The fact the OEM stick is quite long and bent to fit that specific area suggests you wouldn't be happy with a generic cable actuator stick.


----------

